# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Bitcoins going up?

## Bio-Active

Its been steady the last two weeks lets hope it starts to go up soon. It is back over 7,000

----------


## Mr.BB

To the moon... errr, maybe wait a few months  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

I bought low this last round lie do Im grinding it out.

----------


## Bio-Active

It looks good today I am way up!

----------


## Mr.BB

Fuck bitcoin, buy ether  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Fuck bitcoin, buy ether


i like Ether and Tron both they just do not spend as easy and right now BTC is climbing again like crazy

----------


## Mr.BB

Jeez, no way, tron is a scam... talk about copy pasted whitepaper

----------


## Bio-Active

> Jeez, no way, tron is a scam... talk about copy pasted whitepaper


I have made money on it. Its just all about selling at the right time

----------


## Couchlockd

how hard is it to cash out coins into actual paper money?

----------


## Bio-Active

> how hard is it to cash out coins into actual paper money?


Easiest way is to link to a bank accounts and just move it like an eft

----------


## Mr.BB

> how hard is it to cash out coins into actual paper money?


Gdax makes sepa (europe) transfer to bank account, so 24-48 hours.

Shit coins like tron, will be harder.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Gdax makes sepa (europe) transfer to bank account, so 24-48 hours.
> 
> Shit coins like tron, will be harder.


lmao i forget a lot of folks do not understand how this works. BB is correct. I always use Binance to convert or trade the coin back to bitcoin or Ether so its easier to cash out

----------


## EDCG19

> To the moon... errr, maybe wait a few months


Agree, i'd shoot for summer or fall for it to get back up 
Only way we'll see it jump the charts right now is a clever pump and dump than others will start buying in again 

For now, I'd wait or just accumulate more if you're into that sort of thing...

----------


## Bio-Active

It is climbing again today

----------


## clarky.

I had a good source here in the uk, i used to pay by bank transfer. 
Then they started all this coin shit, i sent them a email asking why they no longer use bank transfer.

They said that in 2018 the authorities (police ect) have power to get there details ect very easy. So this coin shit is better, fuck that carry on so good sources will go down.

----------


## Bio-Active

Bitcoin is the highest its been in months. Good time to pay my Dish Network bill

----------


## Mr.BB

If it passes 10k it will jump higher.

----------


## Bio-Active

> If it passes 10k it will jump higher.


If it jumps higher Ill be smart this time and cash out. I bought at 6 and been just letting it ride

----------


## Obs

> If it jumps higher I’ll be smart this time and cash out. I bought at 6 and been just letting it ride


I got a little that been riding because of a special guy.

----------


## Bio-Active

Took a nice jump today it might hit 10,000 again

----------


## Bio-Active

BTC is nice and low now. I going to get some more just to hold

----------


## ThisIsMyJamZ

I haven't been keeping up - what's the state of BTC these days? Still worth picking up? Last I heard it was a 'Welp, that sure plummeted' kinda deal.

----------


## Bio-Active

Its not a bad time to get a few cause the price is really low. I wouldnt be investing your money I. Then though just cause its still all over the place. There are other coins out there that are much more stable

----------


## Oliver47

When it comes to Bitcoin, thoughts differ. Having read posts on most popular cryptocurrency forums ( https://cryptolinks.com/cryptocurrency-forum ) I am convinced that some people are going to make a lot of money, others are going to lose a lot of money, and everyone is going to keep telling us why they are right.

----------


## redz

The volatility of crypto is grossly exaggerated if you look at the history of stocks and other markets you will see a ton of similarities. All that happened before was a market correction when things were over valued, I warned people not to buy when it went over 15k. I made some money on Tron too and its very easy to convert to bitcoin and cash out.

----------


## Bio-Active

Im making done money now. Im just riding it out

----------


## Bio-Active

Btc just jumped over 10k nice to see my wallet growing again

----------


## Bio-Active

This might be the time to look at grabbing some BTC. I havent seen it this lie Im some time

----------


## Fiskevatten

The fear is real now, since each prediction still balances on a thin line waiting for a huge increase or huge drop, non in the middle.
I have money on side to place and just sitting scratching my head trying to figure out what will happen lol

----------


## Tovarasu



----------


## Fiskevatten

It's dropping fast now and no one can read it, always a "but" of course. 
Damn there will be a sweet time to jump in soon, but when!?

----------


## StanTheGuy

Yep, just let it touch the 30K mark again (same as last summer) and we'll see 65K again............ same story for ETH

----------


## Fiskevatten

I am holding my savings to jump in, truly hope it reaches 30k

----------


## Bio-Active

That would be the time to make some investment

----------


## Oliver47

People invest money they can't afford to lose=dumb



I personally hold and even consider creating my own crypto exchange by using this software https://www.soft-fx.com/ . I think it's only start of new era of crypto

----------


## Fiskevatten

True! Another factor now with current situation is that most seem to have totally forgotten coins beside BTC and ETH. There is so much gold to collect
in the ocean of crypto.
On another note, I am very very curious to know if the current BTC bump is a false positive

----------


## Maxxx17

You're certainly growing, and I don't think that's going to change in the future. I even found out who takes cryptocurrency as payment and I was surprised that many companies are now incorporating cryptocurrency into their business. I think this adds to their relevance. Some companies have stocks or bonds on their balance sheets, others may invest in bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies, simply because they have the potential for higher returns.

----------


## Fiskevatten

Will be very exciting to see where this messy situation takes us. I myself is in a headscratcher trying to figure out what to invest in. If I go with more secure coins like
ETH or BTC, the money placed would be at best doubled or trippled if old tops are reached (probably in 1-2 years from now at least). If I choose an ALT like e.g.
AVAX the money would 10x if it rises to old tops.
So not based on further development or technology, but purely old data.

However, been strongly advised to stay away from ALTs like the plague since most don't survive no matter how good, and most agree on solely go into ETH.
But all the speculation is making me hesitate a lot.

I truly believe crypto is here to stay and will be a part of our normal lives, but we have some serious cleaning up to do a few years. From a economic
perspective to a political one.
Sure, even crypto will be controlled like everything else in one way or another, but maybe a few of us can at least get that house loan paid off.

----------


## lovbyts

I pretty much consider all stocks/trading about the same odds as playing 21 at the Casino and crypto is more like playing craps. Better return but a lot more risk.

I pretty much have a theory that has been tested and proven multiple times. Doesn't matter what stock I buy it will pretty much be devalued or bankrupted within a few weeks. lol I honestly believe if I bought Microsoft, Starbucks or Amazon I would put them out of business.

That being said I actually own quite a few crypto currencies. I didnt buy most of them, I got them for free participating in online learning and quiz's with coinbase starting almost 2 years ago. Over time I have added a little to them because I used it to purchase a couple things and had to transfer money into coinbase so I put a little extra and shared the wealth with what I already had. 

See its probably my fault that Bitcoin is down so far because I bought some a while back to purchase something. lol

Who knows, maybe my luck will change one of these days and go the other way and I become an overnight millionaire. Im not holding my breath.

----------


## Fiskevatten

Haha hang in there, your participation million is just around the corner. It is interestring though to follow the market right now and the social comments
that comes with it. When it's down, comments are "I told you so", when it's up, comments are "I told you so".
Confirmation syndrome delux and everyone is an expert.
As soon as a 10% drop happens most scream don't buy, but when up 10% people scream buy now or forever regret.
Seems making money is hard with that logic^^

----------


## lovbyts

> Haha hang in there, your participation million is just around the corner. It is interestring though to follow the market right now and the social comments
> that comes with it. When it's down, comments are "I told you so", when it's up, comments are "I told you so".
> Confirmation syndrome delux and everyone is an expert.
> As soon as a 10% drop happens most scream don't buy, but when up 10% people scream buy now or forever regret.
> Seems making money is hard with that logic^^


Yeah I hear you and I know several people with the buy high, sell low mentality who chase stocks. Some get lucky and still make money or at least their stocks increase over time but IMO they are nuts because when they have a good run they never hare a sell plan meaning they dont set any goals or limits for themselves and just brag as its going up and complain as its going down.

Yeah what little I have Im going to leave it for now because it doesnt have any real value (pocket change) to sell at this time. I have enough of a diversity in crypto that if one of them catches fire again I have a good chance of actually making something and will follow my own rules and set a $ amount or time that I will sell 1/4 or 1/2 of it and go from there.

SEVERAL years ago I had 1 stock that was doing GREAT. Info Space and I was making some mad money pretty much daily. I had my date set on when to sell 1/2. Then I got burned on a penny stock I had been trading for a couple months due to a scam some guys did to run up the stock on the day I put in a buy order for 5000 shares. Previously it had been trading for $0.08 to $0.15. It opened that day over $8.00 a share and stupid me didnt have a limit order because it was a penny stock I had traded several times. That was the same week or within a week or two of the 2000 dotcom crash and pretty much wiped me out. My luck.

----------


## MossFrank

if somebody can give you right answer to you question he is very rich man =)

----------


## amyst

I think it is a perfect time to buy. It will go up very soon. If you have cold feet investing in bitcoin , there is a less risky way to make some cash on crypto. https://www.empresaenestonia.ee/lice...da-en-estonia/ this website offers to help with the purchasing crypto trading license in order to become a trader in the future. I still didn't check how the whole procedure looks like and how much it costs, but will definitely check it out.

----------

